# Will The 622 Be Phased Out Anytime Soon?



## Jim148 (Jun 22, 2004)

I am just wondering if anybody happens to know if the 622 will be discontinued anytime soon?


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

The 622 was discontinued 3 years ago. About 9 months ago, the 622 was more-or-less withdrawn from being used for new installations. Today, the only way you'll usually get a 622 is to get it sent as a replacement for your existing dead 622.

If you're asking if 622s will be no longer usable for Dish, well, that's likely to be a long time, and most receivers probably will have died by then.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

What's a little screwy, though, is that I recently tried to upgrade a 622 to a 722, and Dish sent me another 622! When I called to complain, they said there was no way they could guarantee an upgrade to a 722, as installers would bring either a 622 or a 722 depending upon what they had in stock.

I found that especially weird, since I too thought the only way to get a 622 now was as a replacement for a failed one.


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

Stewart Vernon said:


> ... When I called to complain, they said there was no way they could guarantee an upgrade to a 722, as installers would bring either a 622 or a 722 depending upon what they had in stock. ...


And while this has ben repeatedly posted, it in fact was possible for them to do this last summer when I upgraded to a 722k from a 622 at no cost and a free OTA module. (I did need to commit for two years service.)

If I were to need a replacement for my 722k and they sent me a 622 or 722 what would happen to my commitment? lol Also, if i were to return the 722k I would keep the OTA module.


----------



## Cardini (Aug 14, 2002)

I was able to upgrade from a 622 to 722k last month at no charge (except for a 2 yr commit), but I had to go through a local installer.


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

Cardini said:


> I was able to upgrade from a 622 to 722k last month at no charge (except for a 2 yr commit), but I had to go through a local installer.


Last July my upgrade was done on the phone with Dish and the box with included OTA tuner module was shipped to me at no cost.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Remember that you guys are talking about upgrading to a 722K... which is a horse of a different color. You can "force" that by ordering the OTA module too, so they differentiate better.

My point, though, was just that while new customers apparently are more likely to get a 722... existing customers have as yet no way to guarantee getting a 722.


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

Stewart Vernon said:


> Remember that you guys are talking about upgrading to a 722K... which is a horse of a different color. You can "force" that by ordering the OTA module too, so they differentiate better.
> 
> My point, though, was just that while new customers apparently are more likely to get a 722... existing customers have as yet no way to guarantee getting a 722.


Stewart,

I upgraded to a 722k from a 622 last July. In doing so, I committed to two-years service. Let's say my 722k needed to be replaced. Are you suggesting that they might send me a 622 or 722 as a replacement? If so, what happens to that two-year commitment?


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

SaltiDawg said:


> Stewart,
> 
> I upgraded to a 722k from a 622 last July. In doing so, I committed to two-years service. Let's say my 722k needed to be replaced. Are you suggesting that they might send me a 622 or 722 as a replacement? If so, what happens to that two-year commitment?


No.. that's not at all what I'm suggesting.

I'm purely talking about the 622 and 722 models. The 722K model is completely different.

You can order a 722K, and if you have a 722K that fails you will get a 722K to replace it.

But Dish insists that the 622 and 722 models are interchangeable... and does not guarantee which one you will get if you request one.

It is, at least theoretically, possible that you could have a 722 replaced by a 622 (according to Dish) since they apparently fill out the same work order for either and don't seem to be able to guarantee one over the other.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

I wonder if anyone at Dish noticed that the 622 and 722 are different colors?


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

Stewart Vernon said:


> ...
> 
> I'm purely talking about the 622 and 722 models. The 722K model is completely different.
> ...


Stewart,

I may be confused, but I thought I have seen many posters insisting that the 622=722=722*k* as far as replacement or new customers.

Here's one poster (olguy) http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=173878 Post #9


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

Stewart Vernon said:


> You can order a 722K...


Not according to every CSR I've talked to.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

If you order the OTA module with a DVR it fits in, what are they going to deliver? A 922?

The fact is a 722k can't be delivered as an unordered replacement to someone who gets OTA on their 622/722 unless Dish is giving away modules. So no way do they have a policy that states 622=722=722k ...oh, I forgot... yeah, they could have a policy like that developed by someone who doesn't know anything about the ViP DVR series ... which would be consistent with many other poorly thought out past policies.


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

phrelin said:


> If you order the OTA module with a DVR it fits in, ...


lol 

I can just hear that order. "Yes, that's right. Send me an OTA Module and include a DVR that it will fit into."

Its similar to the way I order pizza. "I'd like to buy some pepperoni and would you slide a pizza under it before shipping it?"


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

SaltiDawg said:


> Stewart,
> 
> I may be confused, but I thought I have seen many posters insisting that the 622=722=722*k* as far as replacement or new customers.
> 
> Here's one poster (olguy) http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=173878 Post #9


I think I remember those discussions. I haven't tried to get a 722K... so I can't say for sure about that. I can only hope Dish isn't that screwed up!

I can just say for sure that I talked to a bunch of different people, including Executive Resolutions folk that assured me there was no way to guarantee a 622/722 specifically ordered... they charge the same for either and roll out whatever they grab first to send.

That seemed still wrong to me... and resulted in a bunch of paperwork mess to get what I ultimately wanted... which was to stop being charged for the primary receiver on my account as I had been under the old policy. I had to "upgrade" to get that old receiver out of the system.. and though I had asked for a 722, they couldn't guarantee I'd get one.. so I settled to keep a 622 as long as they stopped the primary receiver fee AND didn't renew me to a new 2 year deal that stopped me from getting a 922.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Kent Taylor said:


> Not according to every CSR I've talked to.


That's just sad and wrong if true. And I'm NOT doubting you... just crying on the inside at the possibility of it being real policy and not just misinformation from a CSR.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

SaltiDawg said:


> lol
> 
> I can just hear that order. "Yes, that's right. Send me an OTA Module and include a DVR that it will fit into."
> 
> Its similar to the way I order pizza. "I'd like to buy some pepperoni and would you slide a pizza under it before shipping it?"


Well, theoretically one could say "I heard that I can now record two OTA programs at once if I buy a module. So send me one and a DVR that it will fit into.

Regarding the pizza....:sure:


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

Stewart Vernon said:


> That's just sad and wrong if true. And I'm NOT doubting you... just crying on the inside at the possibility of it being real policy and not just misinformation from a CSR.


I played CSR roulette and was told three times that I could not upgrade my 722 to a 722k. That sucks because the "trick plays" always function properly when it's OTA. Also, I would like to have the ability to record four programs simultaneously. One CSR told me that the 722k with the OTA module would only allow me to record one program and watch a recorded program at the same time. I gave up as this was the third one I had talked to and it was going from bad to "huh?".


----------



## olguy (Jan 9, 2006)

Kent Taylor said:


> I played CSR roulette and was told three times that I could not upgrade my 722 to a 722k. That sucks because the "trick plays" always function properly when it's OTA. Also, I would like to have the ability to record four programs simultaneously. One CSR told me that the 722k with the OTA module would only allow me to record one program and watch a recorded program at the same time. I gave up as this was the third one I had talked to and it was going from bad to "huh?".


Well, I was determined to upgrade. So I added a 922  And even though I had doubts for a long while about the 922 I am very pleased with it. And glad I did it. The 622s are still active, just not as active . But with 4 OTA tuners and 6 sat tuners in the house I can watch me some television :lol:


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

Kent Taylor said:


> I played CSR roulette and was told three times that I could not upgrade my 722 to a 722k. ... .


And once again, I would point out that I was able to upgrade a 622 to a 722*k* with free OTA Module in exchange for a new 2-year commitment. The OTA module was packed inside the shipping box.


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

SaltiDawg said:


> And once again, I would point out that I was able to upgrade a 622 to a 722*k* with free OTA Module in exchange for a new 2-year commitment. The OTA module was packed inside the shipping box.


Not doubting you. Maybe I'll give it another go.


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

Kent Taylor said:


> Not doubting you. Maybe I'll give it another go.


Kent,

My upgrade was *last* July.


----------



## Jim148 (Jun 22, 2004)

I just tried that very thing with "YLW" and she told me that there is no way to guarantee which receiver I would get. That is one of the reasons I was hoping that the 622 was phased out. I figure if the 622 is out of the picture, then I either get a 722 or 722k.

One other thought. If I call and request a replacement, but they show up with a 622 and I refuse and hold out for a 722 or 722k, do I get dinged for a service call if I refuse? Maybe I should try a local DISH affiliate. I thought I had read that I might have better luck with them.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Jim148 said:


> One other thought. If I call and request a replacement, but they show up with a 622 and I refuse and hold out for a 722 or 722k, do I get dinged for a service call if I refuse? Maybe I should try a local DISH affiliate. I thought I had read that I might have better luck with them.


I didn't take it that far. I only tried once to get a 722 for my 622... and they sent the 622... so I spent about an hour with a CSR, her supervisor, and then someone from the Executive team. He solved my problem by telling me to return the old one, keep the new one and not charging me anything but fixing my billing problem with supposedly no new commitment.

Now, IF I'd actually had my heart set on a 722... instead of just trying to fix my billing glitch... then I might have had a problem, because of their lack of ability to guarantee you get certain specific receivers.

Like you, I figure I'm better off waiting for the 622 to go completely out of stock OR until I decide to swap for something completely different like a 922 in that room, where they'd be able to guarantee that receiver.


----------



## olguy (Jan 9, 2006)

Has anyone checked the Dish site to see what HD DVRs are offered to new customers? Nary a mention of 622 or 722*K*. Although when you click the button labeled DuoDVR VIP722 it does mention OTA via optional module.


----------



## Cardini (Aug 14, 2002)

Jim148 said:


> I just tried that very thing with "YLW" and she told me that there is no way to guarantee which receiver I would get. That is one of the reasons I was hoping that the 622 was phased out. I figure if the 622 is out of the picture, then I either get a 722 or 722k.
> 
> One other thought. If I call and request a replacement, but they show up with a 622 and I refuse and hold out for a 722 or 722k, do I get dinged for a service call if I refuse? Maybe I should try a local DISH affiliate. I thought I had read that I might have better luck with them.


I've posted this before, but I'll relate my experience this past month again. 
Called Dish wanting to upgrade my perfectly working 622 to a 722K. The CSR told me I could. She passed me on to the next guy and he told me he couldn't place the order for a 722k in their system and that I should try a local affilliate. I did and within a week or so had a 722k with OTA module. No charges, except for the OTA module and a renewed 2yr contract.
It seems the local affilliates can order specifically what they want to install.
Definately try the local guys if you can.

BTW - I was told that I would recieve a box withing a few days to ship back the 622 to Dish, but it's been a month and no box, so I still have the 622. I'm guessing it's fallen through the cracks in Dish's end.


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

Cardini said:


> I've posted this before, but I'll relate my experience this past month again.
> Called Dish wanting to upgrade my perfectly working 622 to a 722K. The CSR told me I could. She passed me on to the next guy and he told me he couldn't place the order for a 722k in their system and that I should try a local affilliate. ...


So *another* report of 622=722=722*k* 

I'll again ask what will happen to my two-year commitment (The one I incurred when I upgraded to a 722*k* from a 622.) if my 722*k* needs to be replaced and they send me either a 622 or 722 as a replacement?


----------



## Jim148 (Jun 22, 2004)

I called this morning to switch from a 622 to a 722k. They told me it is $100 for the upgrade, $30 for the OTA module, plus the installation charges.


----------



## olguy (Jan 9, 2006)

Jim148 said:


> I called this morning to switch from a 622 to a 722k. They told me it is $100 for the upgrade, $30 for the OTA module, plus the installation charges.


Another fine example of the consistency of Dish inconsistencies  Could be the old new policy that disallowed guaranteeing a 722K because, as Saltidawg put it 622=722=722*K* has been superseded with a new new policy that allows guaranteeing a 722*K* because now 622=722≠722*K*.

But if I didn't need the SD out for TV2 and I don't I would go ahead and pay an additional $100 for a 922, which I did


----------



## Jim148 (Jun 22, 2004)

That was essentially my quandary as well. I have been "out of contract" for quite some time now and I was waiting for the 922. When I found out that it didn't do SD out for TV2 that jinxed the deal for me. I think I read that some of the other features of the 922 might be available as accessories at some point into the future. For example, I would like the Slingbox functionality, but it is not a must have right now.

Of course part of me is wondering if I should just buy a 722k out right. I doubt that swapping it out from a 622 can be all that difficult.


----------



## peano (Feb 1, 2004)

I bought a brand new sealed 722k for $230 on ebay. Swapping is a matter of disconnecting the cables from the 622 and connecting the 722k. Takes five minutes.

And the 722k is an excellent stable receiver with better features than the 922 IMO. Sling is useless to me.


----------



## olguy (Jan 9, 2006)

peano said:


> I bought a brand new sealed 722k for $230 on ebay. Swapping is a matter of disconnecting the cables from the 622 and connecting the 722k. Takes five minutes.
> 
> And the 722k is an excellent stable receiver with better features than the 922 IMO. Sling is useless to me.


Just curious but which features does the 722K have that you think are better than a 922? Aside from the TV2 output which I understand a lot of folks want. I went from 622 to 922 and the 922 has the 622 beat hands down. If you don't need TV2 via coax.


----------



## peano (Feb 1, 2004)

Firmware that works, TV2 out and EHD support. And its quite a bit less expensive.


----------



## Jim148 (Jun 22, 2004)

olguy said:


> Another fine example of the consistency of Dish inconsistencies  Could be the old new policy that disallowed guaranteeing a 722K because, as Saltidawg put it 622=722=722*K* has been superseded with a new new policy that allows guaranteeing a 722*K* because now 622=722≠722*K*.
> 
> But if I didn't need the SD out for TV2 and I don't I would go ahead and pay an additional $100 for a 922, which I did


The latest wrinkle on this this morning is I noticed that I was getting local channels through the satellites. I called to advise that I did need those and didn't want to pay $5 per month for something I don't need or want. I also wanted to verify that a technician was still coming out this morning. They canceled the locals, but then told me they made a mistake and that nobody would be coming out.

We chatted some more and I was escalated to another level of service. I think it is executive something or other. Anyway, this time we are supposedly going to have the 722k and the MT2 Over the Air Module shipped out to me. They said to keep the shipping box and return the 622 in that and that a pre-printed label would be inside.

They also said that I can keep my existing remote controls. Is that typical? I don't mind keeping them as extras, but I don't want to be charged for not returning something.


----------



## olguy (Jan 9, 2006)

peano said:


> Firmware that works, TV2 out and EHD support. And its quite a bit less expensive.


I've had mine for almost a month and have had no issues with the firmware.

I stated TV2 aside because I know there are folks that want that.

EHD will work "soon"  but I currently have 35 movies and 37 series recorded and that only takes up half of the hard drive. I can transfer from an EHD, granted I can't move it back just yet. But in the 2 or how many years I've had an EHD for my 622s I've not archived anything for long term storage so that's not really a concern for me.

So the 922 costs about $100 more than a 722K from what I'm seeing and if it's your primary there is no monthly Duo DVR fee. The DVR service fee did go up to $10 this month. In my case, I'm not seeing a lot of extra expense.


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

> The DVR service fee did go up to $10 this month.



I just looked at my on line bill. AT250 went up $2, the DVR fee was still $6.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Michael P said:


> I just looked at my on line bill. AT250 went up $2, the DVR fee was still $6.


I had to really look to see who it was you were quoting... but olguy was talking about the $10 fee on the 922 DuoDVR. The 922 has a higher DVR fee than any other Dish receiver.


----------

